# A Few Recent Calls I Turned.



## bearmanric (Dec 18, 2013)

Purple black ash burl stabilized by me. My RR1 toneboard killer distress



http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2200_zpsc2f0c850.jpg

Crosscut osage from David Dobbs. Has my RR2 toneboard.
http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2001_zpsd71fed46.jpg

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Looks mighty good.

Ray


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 18, 2013)

Those are awesome! 'specially the purple one!


----------



## DavidDobbs (Dec 18, 2013)

very very sharp


----------



## myingling (Dec 18, 2013)

Sweet calls Rick ,,That purple looks great ,,Looks like you realy got that stabilizing with colors down


----------



## RW Mackey (Dec 18, 2013)

Rick, very nice, especially the purple call.

Roy


----------



## bearmanric (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks guys just sold it heading. to Nevada. Rick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 18, 2013)

Man that purple one is awesome. Not that the other is not awesome but the purple just pops.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 18, 2013)

Yep, the purple rocks !


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 19, 2013)

Nice work! I always like the lines of your calls.

Brent

Reactions: Like 1


----------

